# Synths, where to start



## No Name (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi Everyone,


A little background. My uncle used to be big into guitars and synths. He was a musician and unfortunately had to move back into his mothers (my grans). When I went over, he was always producing something and would encourage me to try various synths. I didn’t realize it at the time, but my Uncle was struggling with the 80s rock lifestyle and was kicked out of his band. An already long story short I held his Synths for awhile, seemingly as I would never see him again until he came looking for them to sell them. – that was over 14 years ago.


Recently, I bought Reason 10 and an “ok” MIDI controller (recommendations welcome). As stupid as it sounds I was pretty excited, and my constant rambles of limited knowledge convinced my friends to buy some synths which they did - some Moogs.


Now I am jealous and miss the tactile feel of twisting knobs [I added the word twisting as I couldn’t stop laughing] but finding a classic synth is challenging and/or costly. I know almost nothing of the modern synths sold at the music store and don’t know where to start.


I have $2000 what Synth would you buy?


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Cool thread. I’m no expert so I’ll refrain from recommendations. However, I’d go to any and all music stores and try out a bunch. There seems to be a bunch of analog style knob tweakers.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Would Eurorack modules be of interest to you?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The recently-released Arturia Microfreak looks like exceptional value for the money. The non-mechanical keypad is touch-sensitive. If that wasn't enough, it also has gate, CV, and pressure outputs for driving external modules. It will handle up to 4 notes at once.




If mono is more your speed, Behringer has released a clone of the Minimoog and is also coming out with a clone of the SCI Pro One. I know people look down their nose at Behringer products, but they have resurrected all of the chips that powered the great synths of the early '80s, in order to clone those products.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

The Arturia Brute series is great. You can find good deals on them because kids splurge and then have to flip the things to pay rent.

One bud has the miniBrute and the other a microbrute and with your budget you could even afford the bigger one. I see them at Pauls Boutique all the time for half of new retail.

Eurorack is cool and allows easy DIY (kits or freestyle) module building, but can also be a black hole.

If you already have a controller you can look at keyless sound modules (there is one in the Brute line but I never see them used; not that I am looking). Other cool ones are the Moog Taurus (there was a version that had a separate pole-mounted sound module so you could use either the footpedals or another controller; think they reissued that but called it something else, like the Minitaur or something; looks very similar but I haven't tried it)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Since you're in Ottawa, I'm happy to provide some guidance and technical assistance in making your own modules. I have been slowly and painstakingly putting together my own modular system, to drive with my Casio MIDI guitar and a MIDI-to-CV convertor. I make my own PCBs.

And to follow up from Granny Gremlin's suggestion, the Arturia Keystep is a nice economical controller that also has CV/Gate outputs in addition to MIDI and an onboard sequencer. This will let you control hardware and software synths, as well as Eurorack/modular.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Cool topic. Will be following since know absolutely nothing on synthesizers.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Last year a buddy rented one of these for a while . Sounded amazing with a ton of options. Could get sounds from the 60's to today. Rock context use if that's your thing.

Moog - Subsequent 37 - Paraphonic Analog Synthesizer


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Moog is a good place to start. Email moog audio in Toronto and they should be of some help.


----------



## No Name (Aug 30, 2013)

Cups said:


> Cool thread. I’m no expert so I’ll refrain from recommendations. However, I’d go to any and all music stores and try out a bunch. There seems to be a bunch of analog style knob tweakers.


Absolutely and watch YouTube etc. If you ever had a chance to play with a synth it is really hard to get a deep dive of the synths abilities without a lot of free time. This is why I am reaching out to the community.



greco said:


> Would Eurorack modules be of interest to you?


Yeah, absolutely but I thought the up-front costs of a Eurorack would be more than a self contained Synth?



mhammer said:


> The recently-released Arturia Microfreak looks like exceptional value for the money. The non-mechanical keypad is touch-sensitive. If that wasn't enough, it also has gate, CV, and pressure outputs for driving external modules. It will handle up to 4 notes at once.
> 
> 
> If mono is more your speed, Behringer has released a clone of the Minimoog and is also coming out with a clone of the SCI Pro One. I know people look down their nose at Behringer products, but they have resurrected all of the chips that powered the great synths of the early '80s, in order to clone those products.


The Arturia sounds great, and I know a store that has a lot of purchasing options.



Granny Gremlin said:


> The Arturia Brute series is great. You can find good deals on them because kids splurge and then have to flip the things to pay rent.
> 
> 
> One bud has the miniBrute and the other a microbrute and with your budget you could even afford the bigger one. I see them at Pauls Boutique all the time for half of new retail.
> ...



Here's to hoping that misfortune becomes my fortune – kids come get your rent money. lol




mhammer said:


> Since you're in Ottawa, I'm happy to provide some guidance and technical assistance in making your own modules. I have been slowly and painstakingly putting together my own modular system, to drive with my Casio MIDI guitar and a MIDI-to-CV convertor. I make my own PCBs.
> 
> 
> And to follow up from Granny Gremlin's suggestion, the Arturia Keystep is a nice economical controller that also has CV/Gate outputs in addition to MIDI and an onboard sequencer. This will let you control hardware and software synths, as well as Eurorack/modular.



That is super kind of you, and I may have to take you up on your offer.




Frenchy99 said:


> Cool topic. Will be following since know absolutely nothing on synthesizers.


We can talk about being perpetually broke together lol.



Dorian2 said:


> Last year a buddy rented one of these for a while . Sounded amazing with a ton of options. Could get sounds from the 60's to today. Rock context use if that's your thing.
> 
> 
> Moog - Subsequent 37 - Paraphonic Analog Synthesizer



This is the Moog my friend bought. He is bringing it over on the weekend for me to try.



Budda said:


> Moog is a good place to start. Email moog audio in Toronto and they should be of some help.


Moog is a great place to be in all around. I am not avoiding Moog, but my friends are all over the Moog brand. I am semi-avoiding the brand as I know I will get time with Moogs.

.

.

.

Thanks, everyone for the replies.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

The Arturia Microbrute would be a good, relatively inexpensive place to start.

It's $399 at L&M. It's completely analog, with midi send, monophonic, and has lots of knobs to twist.


----------



## Sebo (Apr 20, 2019)

No Name said:


> I have $2000 what Synth would you buy?


Budget: clear! And you have a basic midi controller, with a decent computer and Reason. Great. 

BTW, do you want to play with others? If you do, do you have access to a PA? If not, do you have budget for that?

A few questions to help you narrow down selection:
0) What controller do you have today? What is it that you don't like of it?
1) Genre music you want to play? 
2) Why is analog important to you? (or is it?)
3) What grabs you "more" with synths? Sound design (ex. creating a bass sound from a simple sawtooth oscillator)? Sequencing/arranging? Live keyboard performance?


----------



## No Name (Aug 30, 2013)

butterknucket said:


> The Arturia Microbrute would be a good, relatively inexpensive place to start.
> 
> It's $399 at L&M. It's completely analog, with midi send, monophonic, and has lots of knobs to twist.


I am ok with spending $2000. I am looking for something that I can build off of.




Sebo said:


> Budget: clear! And you have a basic midi controller, with a decent computer and Reason. Great.


Thank you 



Sebo said:


> BTW, do you want to play with others?


Yes, I do.



Sebo said:


> If you do, do you have access to a PA?


I have Yamaha DBRs



Sebo said:


> 0) What controller do you have today?


Samson - Graphite 49



Sebo said:


> What is it that you don't like of it?


I bought the midi controller for school, I know I can do better - I had to be cost conscious at the time. I don't hate it.



Sebo said:


> 1) Genre music you want to play?


I play all kinds of music.

Metal (all sorts)
Rock
Grunge
Punk
Hardcore
Jazz
Indie

.. I am basically into Progressive.




Sebo said:


> 2) Why is analog important to you? (or is it?)


Nope - it is what I am familiar with but I am happy to try anything.



Sebo said:


> 3) What grabs you "more" with synths? Sound design (ex. creating a bass sound from a simple sawtooth oscillator)? Sequencing/arranging?


All of it. I am hoping for something keyboard driven and can do sound design.



Sebo said:


> Live keyboard performance?


Not at the moment. I haven't played a synth in quite some time. If/When I reach that stage I will most likely invest in something more gig ready as I am not sure how far $2000 will stretch me.

.
.
.

Thank you Sebo, I really appreciate you taking the time to help.


----------



## Sebo (Apr 20, 2019)

No Name said:


> I have Yamaha DBRs
> Samson - Graphite 49
> I bought the midi controller for school, I know I can do better - I had to be cost conscious at the time. I don't hate it.
> I play all kinds of music.
> ...


PA covered, great. 

For playing with others live, keyboard driven, I'd wouldn't recommend modular for *this purpose*. Don't get me wrong, modular is ton of fun but as @Granny Gremlin said, it's a black hole. You'll spend more time sound designing than playing and getting module is very addictive...and infinite. When playing with others, unless it's an electro/ambiant type setting, patch changing sucks. You'll lack the tactile experience of moving cables but you try it for free, virtually, using this: VCV Rack - Open-source virtual modular synthesizer

No familiar with the Graphite 49, but looking at the specs it's not so bad. Not that many keys, but more than a lot of mono synths, aftertouch (not so common these days), a number of configurable controls (enough sliders for B3 drawbars) you miss CV (for modular) but have a DIN5 MIDI out (lots of USB MIDI only these days). 

If you are just missing controls, have you considered adding more of them? Something like the Novation Zero SL MKII, with properly created templates is very much usable with your setup today.

If you want to purchase HW based synths, so no need to use Reason, one option could be to get synth modules and use your existing controller(s). @mhammer Model D is an example. Quite a few good ones are available on the used market. Yamaha Motif, Waldorf Blofeld, Kurzweil K2000, Prophet, Roland Integra 7, etc. No keyboard, just sound. You can get quite a lot for 2000$ used...

If you play rock, organs and pianos might be needed. If this is the case, quality sample based synth will be needed. Yamaha Motif, Roland Integra 7 are not bad used option and quite powerful.

Want a standalone synth, with keyboard, that does it all? Korg Kronos is very interesting top shelf, gig ready system. Quality controller, sound card, quality sample playback engine, quality virtual analog engines, quality sequencer, etc. Top $, but if it works for Dream Theater, it should work for anybody. ;-) Seen used ones for around 2k. For less money, you could check into more pro-sumer grade synths like Roland FA line, Korg Krome line, Yamaha MoDX or MoFX lines. They come with tons of quality preset and samples and you can do quite a lot of sound creation from scratch as well. Can't go wrong with any of those.

BTW, for standalone synths, take the time to go try the keyboards for a good period of time... If you don't like the touch, don't buy, you'll regret it on the long run...

If you have a L&M not too far from you, you could rent for a period of time and experiment with different options for very little $...

More specific questions? Don't hesitate...

Hope this helped!


----------



## No Name (Aug 30, 2013)

Sebo said:


> PA covered, great.


Exciting.



Sebo said:


> For playing with others live, keyboard driven, I'd wouldn't recommend modular for this purpose. Don't get me wrong, modular is ton of fun but as @Granny Gremlin said, it's a black hole. You'll spend more time sound designing than playing and getting module is very addictive...and infinite. When playing with others, unless it's an electro/ambiant type setting, patch changing sucks. You'll lack the tactile experience of moving cables but you try it for free, virtually, using this: VCV Rack - Open-source virtual modular synthesizer


I don’t see the Synth experience stopping after my first purchase. I tend to go on crazy buying sessions. I am hoping for versatility. The keyboard gives me the ability to be responsive to the mix where-as patch work probably lacks too little structure to be productive for my purposes live. In short, at the moment I am looking for an all-rounder, and then I will branch out to specialist instruments like a wall of modular synths. I am excited about both.

I will check out the software.



Sebo said:


> No familiar with the Graphite 49, but looking at the specs it's not so bad. Not that many keys, but more than a lot of mono synths, aftertouch (not so common these days), a number of configurable controls (enough sliders for B3 drawbars) you miss CV (for modular) but have a DIN5 MIDI out (lots of USB MIDI only these days).


It is not a bad midi controller by any means. I think the biggest challenge is that I don’t have anything to compare it too. I know, at the time, I invested efforts into researching a midi controller for school in a certain budget, but my financial situation is a lot more different now. The closest experience I have had recently is a piano which has a very different tactile experience. The midi controller, on the most part, does what I want but it is missing the accessible octave range. I am enjoying my Reason 10 experience.



Sebo said:


> If you are just missing controls, have you considered adding more of them? Something like the Novation Zero SL MKII, with properly created templates is very much usable with your setup today.


The Novation Zero SL looks great, but I am looking for a delivered experience. I love Reason 10, and even after buying a hardware synth I will continue using Reason 10, perhaps utilizing them in the same chain, but it is not a delivered experience. The experience is the Midi controller; the abilities and output is the software. I partially get over this by using the on-screen controls, but it is far from efficient. To correct this, I would have to map the MIDI onboard controls to Reason 10 as only some of them are recognized.



Sebo said:


> If you want to purchase HW based synths, so no need to use Reason, one option could be to get synth modules and use your existing controller(s). @mhammer Model D is an example. Quite a few good ones are available on the used market. Yamaha Motif, Waldorf Blofeld, Kurzweil K2000, Prophet, Roland Integra 7, etc. No keyboard, just sound. You can get quite a lot for 2000$ used...


I do not see myself dropping Reason 10. The software has value. I think the situation would be that I have alternatives and even perhaps Reason 10 can provide various components in the chain and have a mixture of analog/digital. I often do this with other instruments and the most pleasant part is that the combinations are endless which does not stop me from making purchases either.

• Yamaha Motif XL – Looks amazing
• Waldorf Blofeld – looks decent
• Kurzweil K2000 – looks basic in comparison but I am sure is awesome
• Prophet 5 – looks absolutely awesome
• Roland Integra 7 – looks cool but seems more geared to imitating analog instruments but probably more too it.



Sebo said:


> If you play rock, organs and pianos might be needed. If this is the case, quality sample based synth will be needed. Yamaha Motif, Roland Integra 7 are not bad used option and quite powerful.


Yes, most definitely would appreciate organs and pianos. Before I started all this, I was looking at the Roland FP-10, but I am not looking for only an electric piano and wanted more. Oscillators and other sound engineering components are desirable to me, but I am not sure whether or not my “want” list is realistic and perhaps I am also pushing the limits of what my budget can do. 



Sebo said:


> Want a standalone synth, with keyboard, that does it all? Korg Kronos is very interesting top shelf, gig ready system. Quality controller, sound card, quality sample playback engine, quality virtual analog engines, quality sequencer, etc. Top $, but if it works for Dream Theater, it should work for anybody. ;-) Seen used ones for around 2k. For less money, you could check into more pro-sumer grade synths like Roland FA line, Korg Krome line, Yamaha MoDX or MoFX lines. They come with tons of quality preset and samples and you can do quite a lot of sound creation from scratch as well. Can't go wrong with any of those.


The Korg Kronos 88 key looks absolutely wonderful but is currently sitting at $5159.99 at the L&M site. If it works for Dream Theater than it definitely works for me. I am a fan of Jordan Rudess. 

Roland FA, Korg Krome, Yamaha MoFX look alright for sure.
Yamaha MoDX looks amazing.



Sebo said:


> BTW, for standalone synths, take the time to go try the keyboards for a good period of time... If you don't like the touch, don't buy, you'll regret it on the long run...
> 
> If you have a L&M not too far from you, you could rent for a period of time and experiment with different options for very little $...


Couldn’t agree more regarding the keyboard and I do live near an L&M, so I will certainly see what rental options are available.



Sebo said:


> More specific questions? Don't hesitate...
> 
> Hope this helped!


You have been amazing, and I truly appreciate the time you have spent writing your responses. I do feel like we are refining the selection to a potential short-list that will make me very happy.  The challenge I am concerned with is how long I will be waiting for these synths to become available used. Any recommendations on where to look?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My rationale for recommending the Arturia Microfreak is that it is not only an interesting device on its own, but that the combination of MIDI and gate/CV outputs allows for interfacing with pretty much anything, and the pricepoint still leaves money for any additional modules that could expand the possibilities...once you figure out what it _can't_ do. That said, I understand that the keyboard my be a turn-off to some.

And while we're talking keyboards, have you considered the Roli Seaboard as a controller? Pretty remarkable and expressive device.


----------



## Sebo (Apr 20, 2019)

No Name said:


> Exciting.
> 
> In short, at the moment I am looking for an all-rounder, and then I will branch out to specialist instruments like a wall of modular synths. I am excited about both.
> 
> ...


*"I am looking for a delivered experience"*. 

Ok. Forget extending your controller with the Zero SL. Maybe that is possible with soft synths, but only with a fully integrated controller and softsynth platform (NI Kontrol + Komplete). Maybe?

Rack based synth modules (Kurzweil K2k, Motif Rack, etc.) are great, and cheap used, but it's a compromise on usability. No "delivered experience" here.

A fully integrated synth/workstation, that provides quality keybed, with controls for tweaking "in performance" and possibility of deeper sound design might be what you are looking for.

Top shelf workstations (Kronos, Nord Stage, etc.) are really beasts, but the price is also top top shelf. ;-)

Korg Krome, interesting synth wise, not enough knobs for live control I'd say.

Contender I suggest you check out closely:
- Roland FA series. Great sounds of all sort, flexible sound engine. 
- Yamaha MoFX series. Can be found used now as MoDX replaced it. 

What you'll get:
You'll get tons of quality presets, based on quality samples and quality effects. 
You power on the synth and can play right away in any styles, generating sounds from real acoustic instrument to totally synthetic stuff.
You can tweak to your liking any of the sounds, or invent new unheard synthetic instruments from scratch.
You can, without touching your PC, record tracks and play them back. Great fun for practice, play alone or as a scratch pad record an idea quickly.

Those two are available at L&M for purchase and probably as rentals... Check them out. 

Happy shopping!


----------



## No Name (Aug 30, 2013)

mhammer said:


> My rationale for recommending the Arturia Microfreak is that it is not only an interesting device on its own, but that the combination of MIDI and gate/CV outputs allows for interfacing with pretty much anything, and the pricepoint still leaves money for any additional modules that could expand the possibilities...once you figure out what it can't do. That said, I understand that the keyboard my be a turn-off to some.


AH! – Here I was super excited to inform you that I went to L&M and played the Microbrute MK2 and give you a little micro review. Now that I have re-read the post I re-discovered you meant the Microfreak. Well, I had fun with the Microbrute – lol
I shall try again.



mhammer said:


> And while we're talking keyboards, have you considered the Roli Seaboard as a controller? Pretty remarkable and expressive device.


Oh wow, the Roli Seaboard looks super interesting. I would love to add an unconventional experience like the Roli Seaboard, but I feel that I should start with the standard conventions first before I can appreciate what the Roli Seaboard has to offer. I have a specific “feel” in mind.



Sebo said:


> "I am looking for a delivered experience".


Reason software is an instrument and a super strong value for money. I have been playing for hours putting together different chains. I do love what they are providing, but something feels like it is missing. Today, I dialled up the ID8 Instrument synthesizer to play with some friends. I choose the piano to compliment the music already playing. The force needed to drive the sound feels unrealistic when comparing to a conventional piano. When I try to add a little romance to the sound with varying finger pressure, the falloff is much more extreme, and the note won’t even play. Feels awkward.



Sebo said:


> Ok. Forget extending your controller with the Zero SL. Maybe that is possible with soft synths, but only with a fully integrated controller and softsynth platform (NI Kontrol + Komplete). Maybe?


I am fully willing to admit that perhaps my issues with software synths is my midi controller. It also bugs me that I do not have 88 keys which is why I was considering the Roland FP-10 hoping it could also function as a MIDI controller when I wanted it. Question, what is your opinion of weighted keys? I know people feel it can kill the attack without the return as rapid. Don’t have enough current experience with Synths to draw an opinion. I am focusing on answering this question as I visit various music stores trying different synths.



Sebo said:


> A fully integrated synth/workstation, that provides quality keybed, with controls for tweaking "in performance" and possibility of deeper sound design might be what you are looking for.


The above statement accurately represents what I am looking for in a synth. The synth can act as a base as I learn the various aspects of the instrument to act as a jumping off point.



Sebo said:


> Top shelf workstations (Kronos, Nord Stage, etc.) are really beasts, but the price is also top top shelf. ;-)


Oh, I know – I have tried everything including showing cleavage for a reduced price, but my flat hairy man chest isn’t breaking any hearts (KIDDING).



Sebo said:


> - Roland FA series. Great sounds of all sort, flexible sound engine.
> - Yamaha MoFX series. Can be found used now as MoDX replaced it.


I am on the hunt for a Yamaha MoFX as we speak as it sounds like a great instrument.



Sebo said:


> What you'll get:
> You'll get tons of quality presets, based on quality samples and quality effects.
> You power on the synth and can play right away in any styles, generating sounds from real acoustic instrument to totally synthetic stuff.
> You can tweak to your liking any of the sounds, or invent new unheard synthetic instruments from scratch.
> You can, without touching your PC, record tracks and play them back. Great fun for practice, play alone or as a scratch pad record an idea quickly.


Buzzing. I am hoping I find something soon.



Sebo said:


> Happy shopping!


Thank you.

I have been thinking about the above conversation a lot. I want to replace the MIDI controller, as this is something I can do immediately, as well as buy, potentially, a Yamaha MoDX. I am hoping to buy a stacked rack (or stand) that I can mount both devices on that allows me access to both Reason 10 with 88-keys and the synth. The above would let me make a strong comparison with a setup that promotes playability for both solutions. I might be jumping way too far into the deep end, but that is ok, I go crazy sometimes with the purchasing, and I rarely regret it.

.
.
.

On a semi-related note, when I visited L&M, I found a Roland Axe Edge (keytar), and I had a blast.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You may have to pay a day-visit to Moog Audio in Montreal. Mind you, I haven't done an exhaustive search of everything available in the Ottawa region.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

check out a Moog Grandmother, they are fantastic






lots of CV options to tie into future modular etc as well

also a Moog Matriarch coming soon, but it's a lot more expensive

the Behringer Model D clone is also big bang for your buck. I don't like the small form factor though

ps if you want a poly synth, Dave Smith makes a bunch. I prefer mono's though


----------



## Sebo (Apr 20, 2019)

No Name said:


> I am fully willing to admit that perhaps my issues with software synths is my midi controller. It also bugs me that I do not have 88 keys which is why I was considering the Roland FP-10 hoping it could also function as a MIDI controller when I wanted it. Question, what is your opinion of weighted keys? I know people feel it can kill the attack without the return as rapid. Don’t have enough current experience with Synths to draw an opinion. I am focusing on answering this question as I visit various music stores trying different synths.


For piano playing (including electric like Rhodes), nothing beats a fully weighted keybed. And you then make a compromise for synth and organ. 

FP-10 might be a nice standalone piano, but probably not a good controller. What I'd look for in a good MIDI controller (putting aside knobs and sliders):
Does it have DIN5 MIDI? MIDI Local off? Possibility to change assigned MIDI channel? Layer MIDI channels? Split MIDI channels?

This might sound strange but Casio Stage Pianos (PX-350 and up), have a following as barebone 88 keys midi controller. 

Kurzweil new SP6 might also be of interest.



No Name said:


> I am on the hunt for a Yamaha MoFX as we speak as it sounds like a great instrument.


If you are patient, one will show up in your area eventually:
Kijiji Canada

The MoXF are extremely powerful for the price (it's a Yamaha Motif XF without the on-board sampling capabilities), patch switching is fast with all the buttons available on the surface but the user interface is not the most friendly for such a deep synth engine. Roland FA series is easier to use I think, I wouldn't remove them from the short list.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The resurrection of all those Curtis Electro-Music chips is resulting in a renaissance of analog. Coupled with the miniaturization achievable with surface-mount, and use of microcontrollers, the dream of the truly polyphonic analog synth is coming true. I have an SCI Pro-One, and honestly, the chips it uses have gotten so cheap and available that it feels like the most expensive part of cloning one would be the cost of all the knobs.


----------



## Sebo (Apr 20, 2019)

mhammer said:


> You may have to pay a day-visit to Moog Audio in Montreal. Mind you, I haven't done an exhaustive search of everything available in the Ottawa region.


+1 on that @mhammer. When it comes to analog and modular, you have to pass by (and allocate a few hours) Moog Audio. They will make you poor. ;-)


----------



## No Name (Aug 30, 2013)

mhammer said:


> You may have to pay a day-visit to Moog Audio in Montreal. Mind you, I haven't done an exhaustive search of everything available in the Ottawa region.


and



Sebo said:


> +1 on that @mhammer. When it comes to analog and modular, you have to pass by (and allocate a few hours) Moog Audio. They will make you poor. ;-)


I looked up the store on Google, and I am very impressed. I will have to visit the store. I am in Montreal at least once a month. Thanks you two.



bolero said:


> check out a Moog Grandmother, they are fantastic
> 
> lots of CV options to tie into future modular etc as well
> 
> ...


I was looking at the Moog Grandmother, at Steve’s Music I believe, but I am semi-ignoring the brand due to the popularity (fanboyism) going on in my friendship circle. Moog is very tempting, and I may not be able to resist myself but having access to Moogs will not be a problem for me.

I am keeping an eye on a Dave Smith Prophet Rev2-08 which has me pretty excited. It is $1,999.00 which is right in the budget 




Sebo said:


> For piano playing (including electric like Rhodes), nothing beats a fully weighted keybed. And you then make a compromise for synth and organ.


Not sure I understand the comment. I understood the “nothing beats a fully weighted key-bed” but not sure I understand the compromise part. Are you saying that I should look for fully weighted key-bed for piano playing and then continue to use the same keybed for synths knowing it wouldn’t be optimal?



Sebo said:


> FP-10 might be a nice standalone piano, but probably not a good controller. What I'd look for in a good MIDI controller (putting aside knobs and sliders):
> Does it have DIN5 MIDI? MIDI Local off? Possibility to change assigned MIDI channel? Layer MIDI channels? Split MIDI channels?
> 
> This might sound strange but Casio Stage Pianos (PX-350 and up), have a following as barebone 88 keys midi controller.


I have been reading reviews for the Casino Stage Pianos with a specific focus on the PX-350. I guess the feedback goes back to the weighted key-bed question. Would it be annoying to be used with a synth? Would I be only causing complication trying to find an all-in-one solution? Perhaps using a true MIDI controller would be better?



Sebo said:


> If you are patient, one will show up in your area eventually:
> Kijiji Canada


I will try my best - lol

Would you trust Reverb.com?



Sebo said:


> The MoXF are extremely powerful for the price (it's a Yamaha Motif XF without the on-board sampling capabilities), patch switching is fast with all the buttons available on the surface but the user interface is not the most friendly for such a deep synth engine. Roland FA series is easier to use I think, I wouldn't remove them from the short list.


Roland FA or any other synth is not in the rejected idea pile. I am just searching with a focus on the Yamaha MoXD. I am still listening to suggestions.



mhammer said:


> The resurrection of all those Curtis Electro-Music chips is resulting in a renaissance of analog. Coupled with the miniaturization achievable with surface-mount, and use of microcontrollers, the dream of the truly polyphonic analog synth is coming true. I have an SCI Pro-One, and honestly, the chips it uses have gotten so cheap and available that it feels like the most expensive part of cloning one would be the cost of all the knobs.


I am excited to see where the music world takes the synths next. Feel free to drop some band names of artists using synths.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Pay with paypal and like ebay, reverb will take your side. Consider shipping costs.

I tried the grandmother (didnt know that was the model) when i took my guitar student to l&m. We both enjoyed it.


----------



## Sebo (Apr 20, 2019)

No Name said:


> I was looking at the Moog Grandmother, at Steve’s Music I believe, but I am semi-ignoring the brand due to the popularity (fanboyism) going on in my friendship circle. Moog is very tempting, and I may not be able to resist myself but having access to Moogs will not be a problem for me.
> 
> I am keeping an eye on a Dave Smith Prophet Rev2-08 which has me pretty excited. It is $1,999.00 which is right in the budget


When it comes to analog, you can't go wrong with either of those two!



No Name said:


> Not sure I understand the comment. I understood the “nothing beats a fully weighted key-bed” but not sure I understand the compromise part. Are you saying that I should look for fully weighted key-bed for piano playing and then continue to use the same keybed for synths knowing it wouldn’t be optimal?


No, sorry if this was unclear. If you play a real acoustic piano and are used to that feeling (key weight, bounce back, response, etc.), playing a piano sound on a synth keybed will feel just plain wrong. If you don't play acoustic piano, it might not matter as you might still be able to connect with the instrument without issues. Don't play acoustic piano yet but you intend to learn proper, weighted keys are a must.

Otherwise, synth action might be preferable, more flexible and less risks of injuries...and lighter and cheaper too!



No Name said:


> Would you trust Reverb.com?


Reverb is a web presence for many brick and mortar stores but also for individual. I use the same judgment as if I was doing business on Kijiji. For accessories, I buy blind but never did for instruments. I always test and try before concluding transaction.


----------



## TB2019 (Mar 14, 2019)

Arp Odyssey
Solina Sting Machine
Roland JX10P


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Here's my rig (excuse the mess). You could get a setup like this for less than $2000 used IMO.


----------



## No Name (Aug 30, 2013)

Budda said:


> Pay with paypal and like ebay, reverb will take your side. Consider shipping costs.


That is extremely good advice. 
I used to love things like E-bay back in the day, but their popularity just faded away.
Another good point regarding the shipping.



Budda said:


> I tried the grandmother (didnt know that was the model) when i took my guitar student to l&m. We both enjoyed it.


Oh – yeah! My good friend has a Grand Mother 32 (model?), and he loves it. He has been asking me to play it. I am hoping to visit him tomorrow and spend an evening with the instrument.



Sebo said:


> When it comes to analog, you can't go wrong with either of those two!


The Dave Smith synth looks amazing. I am still leaning towards the Yamaha MoDX as a jumping off point, but I imagine I will be bringing in a Dave Smith into the fold as soon as I can.



Sebo said:


> No, sorry if this was unclear. If you play a real acoustic piano and are used to that feeling (key weight, bounce back, response, etc.), playing a piano sound on a synth keybed will feel just plain wrong. If you don't play acoustic piano, it might not matter as you might still be able to connect with the instrument without issues. Don't play acoustic piano yet but you intend to learn proper, weighted keys are a must.
> 
> Otherwise, synth action might be preferable, more flexible and less risks of injuries...and lighter and cheaper too!


I do find a lot of synth keyboards feel foreign and often “plastic-y”. It feels unnatural as you do not feel the breaking point of the hammer which the weighted key bed is imitating. One of the major reasons I was looking at the Roland FP-10 was because of the feel of the key bed. However, I do understand that synth is not a piano and I am willing to learn. I figure the design of the keys still living in synths today must have a purpose.



Sebo said:


> Reverb is a web presence for many brick and mortar stores but also for individual. I use the same judgment as if I was doing business on Kijiji. For accessories, I buy blind but never did for instruments. I always test and try before concluding transaction.


The above is my fear. Synths are complex electronic instruments. I am sure you could be finding problems weeks after the purchase. I have never purchased an instrument, new or used without playing or inspecting the instrument. I bring up Reverb because they seem to have a huge collection of synths.



TB2019 said:


> Arp Odyssey
> Solina Sting Machine
> Roland JX10P


Arp Odyssey – looks super neat.
Solina Sting Machine – Looks decent.
Roland JX 10 P – looks friggin’ awesome.



Guitar101 said:


> Here's my rig (excuse the mess). You could get a setup like this for less than $2000 used IMO.


The picture is a great visual for what I am hoping to do. I am hoping to have nice and versatile synth sitting on the bottom rack with a MIDI Controller plus maybe a Monitor on the top rack for Reason.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I picked up an Arturia Microlab yesterday. Arturia provides a small free library of software emulations of classic synths and keyvboards to accompany it (Soundlab), with more tweakable for-fee libraries. The free ones still sound great and offer plenty of variation and sufficient tweakability. It's a small keyboard but small in a convenient way. Even more convenient, it's $150 new. Convenient for me, the guy I bought it from only wanted $80.

In any event, for the money, it's a great way to try out a bunch of synths - in software form - at one's leisure.


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

Yah, fully modular is a great suggestion for a starter synth...

...NOT!!!!

(OK, I went all Wayne’s World there. I’m dating myself. Anyway...)

If you want a classic synth that’s easy to get great sounds on without requiring an engineering degree but that also has lots of knobs to twist to give you years worth of experimentation options if you want them and that doesn’t have some bizzaro controller that you’re going to grow to hate, and you have a decent amount of cash to spend on it, you can’t go wrong with the DSI stuff. A bunch of their synths are probably within your budget if you’re open to considering used.


----------



## Sebo (Apr 20, 2019)

Guitar101 said:


> Here's my rig (excuse the mess). You could get a setup like this for less than $2000 used IMO.
> 
> View attachment 254196


That’s a P90 isn’t it? Nice rig!


----------



## TB2019 (Mar 14, 2019)

It’s nice having 88 weighted velocity and pressure sensitive keys.

You can get a decent Korg or Roland stage piano and a midi module of some sort for under $2k.

That’s not 100% what you may want if you’re thinking about 70s or 80s synth styles, because those would be unweighted plastic, but for playing piano, plasticy synth keyboards sort of blow.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I like the Fishman Triple Play. If I was going to get into synths, this is the one I would go with. Godin puts them on a few of their guitars and I think Fender had one as well. Their may be others. One of the reviews said it tracked faster than Roland's GR-55 and Roland is one of the top mfrs. of synths so that is saying something. The first model required you to always have your computer present. Now they have a controller available that you can download your files to and use that at your gigs.

I found it interesting that there were a few very negative reviews and then updated with admissions that they were doing something wrong in the beginning and love it now that they made the correction.

fishman triple play Results | Musician's Friend

Fishman TriplePlay Wireless & FC-1 Floor Guitar Controller


----------



## TB2019 (Mar 14, 2019)

Steadfastly said:


> I like the Fishman Triple Play. If I was going to get into synths, this is the one I would go with. Godin puts them on a few of their guitars and I think Fender had one as well. Their may be others. One of the reviews said it tracked faster than Roland's GR-55 and Roland is one of the top mfrs. of synths so that is saying something. The first model required you to always have your computer present. Now they have a controller available that you can download your files to and use that at your gigs.
> 
> I found it interesting that there were a few very negative reviews and then updated with admissions that they were doing something wrong in the beginning and love it now that they made the correction.
> 
> ...



I'm sure the technology works and if you just can't bring yourself to learn basic keyboard skills I suppose it would be an acceptable compromise, but it's not much different than a keyboard player mimicking guitar tones using a keyboard and sampler.

I'd rather be a mediocre keyboardist and skip the translation. Playing on a keyboard forces you to change mental gears and frankly there's a lot you can't really do on a guitar that you can do with keys.

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

TB2019 said:


> I'm sure the technology works and if you just can't bring yourself to learn basic keyboard skills I suppose it would be an acceptable compromise, but it's not much different than a keyboard player mimicking guitar tones using a keyboard and sampler.
> 
> I'd rather be a mediocre keyboardist and skip the translation. Playing on a keyboard forces you to change mental gears and frankly there's a lot you can't really do on a guitar that you can do with keys.
> 
> Just my opinion of course.


Actually, playing guitar synth ALSO forces you to change mental gears. You'd be surprised. I have a Casio MG-510. It's essentially a Strat with a GK-2-type pickup and on-board polyphonic pitch-to-MIDI conversion. Basically, you run a standard 5-pin MIDI cable to a tone generator and Bob's your uncle. Probably has a bit more lag than the Fishman, because it's using a mag pickup. But punch in a marimba, or a pad, and you DO play differently. Granted, there are chord voicings you can do on a keyboard that you can't do on a guitar. But often what compels a different approach to the instrument is the sounds themselves, especially VERY different amplitude envelopes than one is accustomed to on guitar.


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

So in response to a request for recommendations for a starter classic-style synth, we have suggestions for:

1. A full modular Eurorack setup.
2. Weirdo experimental synths with non-mechanical controllers
3. A guitar synth

Seriously?

The best advice so far on this thread is to check out Moog Music (the store, not the synth manufacturer) and try a bunch out until you find one in your budget that you like. Beyond that, the synth advice you’ll get from a guitar forum is going to be questionable at best.


----------



## TB2019 (Mar 14, 2019)

mhammer said:


> Actually, playing guitar synth ALSO forces you to change mental gears. You'd be surprised. I have a Casio MG-510. It's essentially a Strat with a GK-2-type pickup and on-board polyphonic pitch-to-MIDI conversion. Basically, you run a standard 5-pin MIDI cable to a tone generator and Bob's your uncle. Probably has a bit more lag than the Fishman, because it's using a mag pickup. But punch in a marimba, or a pad, and you DO play differently. Granted, there are chord voicings you can do on a keyboard that you can't do on a guitar. But often what compels a different approach to the instrument is the sounds themselves, especially VERY different amplitude envelopes than one is accustomed to on guitar.


Yes, that's an interesting thing to do. I've owned Rolands and also played with some of the EXH organ simulators.

And yes, it does force your hand (and mind), but in my opinion it's a secondary approach. Learning basic keyboard (piano) technique opens more and bigger doors.

Anything else is a translation.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

No disagreement with your general view. I wish I was more keyboard savvy myself. I'm just saying that controlling synth sounds with a guitar doesn't* not f*orce one to play and think differently. Not better. Not worse. But for folks thinking it would be the same as playing guitar, think again.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks to this thread, Im meeting a local musician to check out his home studio and borrow a midi controller/synth thing.

All I really want to do at the moment is dip my toes in ambient pads (without the musical keyboard of gb) and maaaaybe program a simple drum part. 

Baby steps.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

No Name said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> A little background. My uncle used to be big into guitars and synths. He was a musician and unfortunately had to move back into his mothers (my grans). When I went over, he was always producing something and would encourage me to try various synths. I didn’t realize it at the time, but my Uncle was struggling with the 80s rock lifestyle and was kicked out of his band. An already long story short I held his Synths for awhile, seemingly as I would never see him again until he came looking for them to sell them. – that was over 14 years ago.
> ...


I'm having fun with the $20.00 Moog Synth app on my iPad.


----------



## TB2019 (Mar 14, 2019)

mhammer said:


> No disagreement with your general view. I wish I was more keyboard savvy myself. I'm just saying that controlling synth sounds with a guitar doesn't* not f*orce one to play and think differently. Not better. Not worse. But for folks thinking it would be the same as playing guitar, think again.



Fair enough. I'm just pointing out that if people think you can play similar voicings on a guitar synth as you can with a keyboard it's not really likely to happen.

I'm not knocking guitar synths, or even the EHX organ pedals. They sound great, tracking is no longer a problem et cetera. but for me even with only basic piano chops, I found it VERY limiting playing those sounds with a guitar trigger.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There is a synth-specific trade show going on right now in Berlin, titled Superbooth 2019. As with any such show, much like NAMM, many products are displayed that won't be in stores, or otherwise available for sale for a few months. But you'll have an idea of the state of the art. Do a Youtube search for "Superbooth 2019" and you'll find plenty of demos, with certainly more to come over the next few days as they get editted for posting.


----------



## No Name (Aug 30, 2013)

mhammer said:


> I picked up an Arturia Microlab yesterday. Arturia provides a small free library of software emulations of classic synths and keyvboards to accompany it (Soundlab), with more tweakable for-fee libraries. The free ones still sound great and offer plenty of variation and sufficient tweakability. It's a small keyboard but small in a convenient way. Even more convenient, it's $150 new. Convenient for me, the guy I bought it from only wanted $80.
> 
> In any event, for the money, it's a great way to try out a bunch of synths - in software form - at one's leisure.


That is really great. How are you enjoying your purchase? I am heading to the music store tonight and will check out the Microlab if they have it on display.



Delores Streisand said:


> If you want a classic synth that’s easy to get great sounds on without requiring an engineering degree but that also has lots of knobs to twist to give you years worth of experimentation options if you want them and that doesn’t have some bizzaro controller that you’re going to grow to hate, and you have a decent amount of cash to spend on it, you can’t go wrong with the DSI stuff. A bunch of their synths are probably within your budget if you’re open to considering used.


Dave Smith Instruments is on my watch list. I am interested in the prophet. 



TB2019 said:


> It’s nice having 88 weighted velocity and pressure sensitive keys.
> 
> You can get a decent Korg or Roland stage piano and a midi module of some sort for under $2k.
> 
> That’s not 100% what you may want if you’re thinking about 70s or 80s synth styles, because those would be unweighted plastic, but for playing piano, plasticy synth keyboards sort of blow.


I am interested in trying out anything I can get my hands on. The whole intent of this thread is to learn and through learning understand what is and is not of interest to my ears and hands. The world is far too big, and I am using this thread as a filter. 

Would you say I should separate my interests from trying to find an all-in-one synth/electric piano combo to have two separate instruments perhaps?



Steadfastly said:


> I like the Fishman Triple Play. If I was going to get into synths, this is the one I would go with. Godin puts them on a few of their guitars and I think Fender had one as well. Their may be others. One of the reviews said it tracked faster than Roland's GR-55 and Roland is one of the top mfrs. of synths so that is saying something. The first model required you to always have your computer present. Now they have a controller available that you can download your files to and use that at your gigs.
> 
> I found it interesting that there were a few very negative reviews and then updated with admissions that they were doing something wrong in the beginning and love it now that they made the correction.
> 
> ...


and



mhammer said:


> Actually, playing guitar synth ALSO forces you to change mental gears. You'd be surprised. I have a Casio MG-510. It's essentially a Strat with a GK-2-type pickup and on-board polyphonic pitch-to-MIDI conversion. Basically, you run a standard 5-pin MIDI cable to a tone generator and Bob's your uncle. Probably has a bit more lag than the Fishman, because it's using a mag pickup. But punch in a marimba, or a pad, and you DO play differently. Granted, there are chord voicings you can do on a keyboard that you can't do on a guitar. But often what compels a different approach to the instrument is the sounds themselves, especially VERY different amplitude envelopes than one is accustomed to on guitar.


The technology looks pretty interesting. Not what I am looking for currently, but I would love to hear how you both are using this tool.



Delores Streisand said:


> The best advice so far on this thread is to check out Moog Music (the store, not the synth manufacturer) and try a bunch out until you find one in your budget that you like.


Moog Music Montreal is on my “to visit” list. I am pretty stoked about visiting the store.



Budda said:


> Thanks to this thread, Im meeting a local musician to check out his home studio and borrow a midi controller/synth thing.
> 
> All I really want to do at the moment is dip my toes in ambient pads (without the musical keyboard of gb) and maaaaybe program a simple drum part.
> 
> Baby steps.


I was super excited to read this post, Budda, and I hope you have a ton of fun. Let me know how it goes.



1SweetRide said:


> I'm having fun with the $20.00 Moog Synth app on my iPad.


I bet the app is a lot of fun. I have checked on the Andriod marketplace, as I am an Android user at the moment, for some cool apps I could play with on the road but I didn’t find anything that triggered me to make a purchase yet. I will keep looking.



mhammer said:


> There is a synth-specific trade show going on right now in Berlin, titled Superbooth 2019. As with any such show, much like NAMM, many products are displayed that won't be in stores, or otherwise available for sale for a few months. But you'll have an idea of the state of the art. Do a Youtube search for "Superbooth 2019" and you'll find plenty of demos, with certainly more to come over the next few days as they get editted for posting.


Good suggestion, I will have a look on YouTube. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Also just watch "i dream of wires" if its still on netflix.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

you could also just get a cheap used MIDI keyboard and use VST plugins in your DAW, to figure out what kind of sounds you're after

that would be a good research angle, as emulations of a lot of stuff is available

Behringer is coming out with some great clones soon, of legendary synths from yesteryear


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

So, is it a keyboard synth you are looking for or a guitar synth?


----------



## No Name (Aug 30, 2013)

Budda said:


> Also just watch "i dream of wires" if its still on netflix.


I will check out the video – thank you for sharing. 



bolero said:


> you could also just get a cheap used MIDI keyboard and use VST plugins in your DAW, to figure out what kind of sounds you're after
> 
> that would be a good research angle, as emulations of a lot of stuff is available
> 
> Behringer is coming out with some great clones soon, of legendary synths from yesteryear


I have had the same thoughts, but this opens up another infinite number of possibilities to go through. The topic of software VST synths is probably a thread all on its own. I am happy to try anything and recommendations are welcomed. P.s. I use Cubase.



Steadfastly said:


> So, is it a keyboard synth you are looking for or a guitar synth?


I am looking for a keyboard synth but I enjoy hearing about the instruments others are using.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I use an E-MU Xboard 25 for programming my drum tracks. Also checkout Cakewalk by Bandlab, it's free. With Cakewalk and the E-MU Xboard 25, you can also lay down synth/midi tracks of various instruments. You can then add your guitar and vocal tracks and export them as mp3's. There's a learning curve involved but the results can make it worthwhile.


----------



## No Name (Aug 30, 2013)

I have been actively hunting for a synth, but I haven’t jumped at anything. I decided to pick up a stand, looking for something that has 2-3 tiers, and a MIDI controller. 

I currently have a Samson Graphite 49. I have been looking at the Native Instruments S88 – 88-key MIDI controller. I am going through a ton of reviews right now. Am I crazy to be thinking about the NI is there better for the same money? Where do NI products sit in good standing with the MIDI Controller crowd? I have never thought of NI as a hardware company. 

As for the keyboard stand, I was contemplating the Hercules Z-Style 2-tier stand. Looks super solid with the expectation that the stand will be holding an 88-key MIDI controller and hopefully an 88-key synth.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Might want to ask a bigger midi controller crowd haha.


----------



## No Name (Aug 30, 2013)

Budda said:


> Might want to ask a bigger midi controller crowd haha.


Yeah, I hear you but I like this forum and the feedback so far has been great.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

No Name said:


> I have been actively hunting for a synth, but I haven’t jumped at anything. I decided to pick up a stand, looking for something that has 2-3 tiers, and a MIDI controller.
> 
> I currently have a Samson Graphite 49. I have been looking at the Native Instruments S88 – 88-key MIDI controller. I am going through a ton of reviews right now. Am I crazy to be thinking about the NI is there better for the same money? Where do NI products sit in good standing with the MIDI Controller crowd? I have never thought of NI as a hardware company.
> 
> As for the keyboard stand, I was contemplating the Hercules Z-Style 2-tier stand. Looks super solid with the expectation that the stand will be holding an 88-key MIDI controller and hopefully an 88-key synth.


You can't beat the On Stage stands for price and quality IMO.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

can you post some examples of the synth sounds you are after?

I predict whole bunch of new poly synths being released later this year, at competitive price points


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I came home with not one but two controllers, and a link to a free drum VST.

With an empty house this weekend, I hope to get at least one useable "I made this demo" done.


----------



## 79Deluxe (6 mo ago)

Eurorack is a steep learning curve . Not only are you learning an instrument, you are also learning components that make up a synth.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Zombie thread!

But I just recently decided to swap a couple guitars out for a couple of synths and it has been a super fun journey! And it's made my guitar pedalboard multi-instrumental now!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'd love to have an old Arp Odyssey just for fun.









ARP ODYSSEY - DUOPHONIC SYNTHESIZER | KORG (Canada - EN)


Forty years later, a complete revival. The legendary analog synthesizer that transformed its age.




www.korg.com


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

In the 3 years since this thread was started, there has been an absolute mountain of new synths and synth companies on the market. Behringer have promised a bunch of $49USD polyphonic units providing many of the classic '80s synths in a small MIDI box, and are simply waiting for the chips to be made. In the meantime, Behringer has resurrected almost every desirable synth from the '70s and '80s at budget prices, including Moog and Roland modules, as well as Korg and Arp products.

Modular can be expensive, unless you know what you absolutely need, and can do some building yourself. But these days, a thousand bucks can have you nicely outfitted. A korg Volca FM2, that does pretty much everything the Yamaha DX7 did for a few thousand 1980's dollars, can be had for $200. An Arturia Microfreak does some amazing things for around $450.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I actually don't have a synth at the moment, but I do have an old Ensoniq Mirage and some cool samples on 3.5" floppies.

I have a Bosendorfer grand piano sample that sound massive, especially the lower register.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Yowza! How long ago did you buy it? The Mirage, while revolutionary for its time, uses 8-bit samples, with a 32khz sample rate. Not exactly hifi or realistic sounding.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I'd love to have an old Arp Odyssey just for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like this perhaps?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> Like this perhaps?
> View attachment 426727


LOL, yes, and I'll take that minimoog also. I used to LOVE seeing one particular keyboardist with two mini's so he could do harmony lines. The Odyssey....not the same, but you only needed one.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Yowza! How long ago did you buy it? The Mirage, while revolutionary for its time, uses 8-bit samples, with a 32khz sample rate. Not exactly hifi or realistic sounding.


Yeah it's old tech, but frankly when it came out, it was a much better piano sound than many dedicated E-pianos could produce at the time.

To my ears, the only one that was better at that time (if much more clumsy to move around) was the Yamaha CP70.

It's the second one I've owned. I guess I've had it for twenty years or so. Still works fine.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

No Name said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> A little background. My uncle used to be big into guitars and synths. He was a musician and unfortunately had to move back into his mothers (my grans). When I went over, he was always producing something and would encourage me to try various synths. I didn’t realize it at the time, but my Uncle was struggling with the 80s rock lifestyle and was kicked out of his band. An already long story short I held his Synths for awhile, seemingly as I would never see him again until he came looking for them to sell them. – that was over 14 years ago.
> ...


Are you a guitarist taking up keyboards ?
I was giving guitar lessons to a keyboardist for a few years.
Then I asked him, " Can I hear you play keyboards" , he proceeds to unleash some Keith Emerson, Rick Wakeman, Classical and Herbie Hancock virtuoso barrage at me .... blew me away.
We are in a band together, we are going to do original and covers from everything from Yes to Pantera.

This will be an exciting musical journey for you. You are probably going to get some of those keyboard tendencies going in to your string instrument playing !!!! .
Maybe, your Uncle can show you a few things.


----------

